# Christmas Gnome Knitting Pattern



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

This listing is for my Christmas Gnome Pattern.
I have been wanting to design a pattern for a gnome for ages and now here he is! I have knitted him in a Christmas theme, but he could be any theme really, Spring, Autumn, Winter, just change his colours and there you go

He measures 11.5 inches from his toes to the tip of his gnome hat.

I have knitted him in a handspun yarn in a chunky weight on size 4mm circular and double pointed needles. This pattern is knitted in the round with decreasing and increasing. You could knit in the Magic Loop or use DPNs. I have also knitted with i-cords.

A sweet pattern indeed!

He can either have a needle felted beard or none at all, the choice is yours

Pattern costs $ 5.00 from Etsy:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/mamma4earth?ref=si_shop
or
Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-gnome-pattern

Take care
Linda


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Just in time for Christmas! Very sweet


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Just in time for Christmas! Very sweet


Thank you


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, how cute! Lovin' the beard.


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Oh, how cute! Lovin' the beard.


Thanks


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very cute gnome!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

How lovely is he? Love his beard, makes him look very festive.


----------



## mamma4earth (Jul 10, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> How lovely is he? Love his beard, makes him look very festive.


Thank you!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely


----------

